# Combustibles down drain



## Kono_33 (Sep 4, 2008)

I want to connect up my floor drain to a make shift drywell composed of a 55 gallon drum.

From a safety stand point, suppose you spill combustibles such as gas or solvents and they go down into the sump. Isn't it creating a combustion chamber with explosive capabilities if a spark should happen in the garage?

Fumes rising from from the dry well could be ignited right?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 4, 2008)

A trap should help prevent explosions, but solvents, gas, etc should never enter drains in the first place...

--Bushytails


----------



## Toddd (Sep 5, 2008)

What kind of trap can you get to prevent it from happening. I've never thought about these possibilities before.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 6, 2008)

I was thinking just a normal plumbing U-trap...  a water seal should help stop any ignition source from getting to the barrel, and possibly keep the barrel over the UEL if a significant quantity of flammables gets down it.  But, really, any large spill of combustible liquid is a major fire or explosion risk.

--Bushytails


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Sep 7, 2008)

the simplest way to prevent oil or other petroleum based products from entering into your collector is:

When constructing your floor drain you should always create a basin for sludge to collect.  This basin will keep your collector from filling up with solids and rendering it unusable.  First I would create a basin from forming concrete to give you a basin 16-24" deep MINIMUM.  

Then when pouring put your 3" or larger pvc drain just under where the bottom of the concrete thickness for your floor. This will avoid a weak point in your floor.  Extend the pipe into your drain 3-4".

Once the forms are pulled, PLACE a 90 elbow on the pipe facing DOWN.  DO NOT GLUE THIS ON!!  I would try to get at least 8-12" from the bottom of the elbow to the 'floor' of your pit drain.

Once you are using your garage put water in the drain up to the level of the bottom of the drain pipe.  Then IF you get any oil or other petroleum products in there the will FLOAT on top of the water and you can 'skim' or suck out the liquids safely.  

This will also result in very little solids entering your drain and filling up your reservoir.

HERE is an Image Similar to my suggestion they use a 'tee' in liew of 90


----------



## FredRogers (Sep 9, 2008)

If you happen to get those combustibles in there you may want to think about spraying the water hose in there and or covering the drainage hole with something so the fumes can not escape.


----------

